
RSCoin: Centrally Banked Cryptocurrencies [pdf] - based2
http://www0.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/G.Danezis/papers/ndss16currencies.pdf
======
based2
src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/RSCoin-Das-
Kryptogeld...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/RSCoin-Das-Kryptogeld-
fuer-die-britische-Zentralbank-3135991.html)

